# NEW CROSMAN AIRBOW!!!!!!!!!!



## kayak1979

This things looks like it will be a tack driver! Thoughts on this new weapon? I don't quite care for the tactical design as it's based off the Benjamin Bulldog .357 air rifle that they released last year. This new airbow is really appealing to me though! 

https://www.crosman.com/airbow


----------



## Flathead76

It is not archery and could only be used for yotes and hogs. Pretty much worthless in Ohio.


----------



## Cat Mangler

Might as well just use a rifle


----------



## kayak1979

Flathead76 said:


> It is not archery and could only be used for yotes and hogs. Pretty much worthless in Ohio.


Yes I realize that you can't hunt deer with it, but it's pretty fascinating. I'm hoping soon big bore air rifles will be legal for Ohio.

As for just using a rifle, most already make that statement with a crossbow. What is the difference between air and a string? The arrow on these things are actually pulled and not pushed creating better grouped shots. I realize though anyone that is a traditional bowhunter will not care for this.


----------



## Flathead76

kayak1979 said:


> Yes I realize that you can't hunt deer with it, but it's pretty fascinating. I'm hoping soon big bore air rifles will be legal for Ohio.
> 
> As for just using a rifle, most already make that statement with a crossbow. What is the difference between air and a string? The arrow on these things are actually pulled and not pushed creating better grouped shots. I realize though anyone that is a traditional bowhunter will not care for this.


I shoot both a compound and crossbow. Even though I do shoot a crossbow I do not consider it archery even though it can be used in archery season. The difference between air and string is that string has a minimum draw weight requirement. Either way air powered weapons will probably become legal because someone will get paid to let become legal.


----------



## ML1187

I'd like to see them become legal weapons for deer during firearm seasons only. Really cool.


----------



## Spike Dog

Great, now i have something else that i need to buy $$.....


----------



## Shad Rap

Should be called an airrow gun not an air bow...get it?..I like it though...theres nothing about a bow about it...minus the arrow.


----------



## handloader

We used to put arrows into a .410 single shot. We'd empty the shot from the unfired cartridge first, load the cartridge, then slide the arrow down the barrel into the emptied cartridge. It was fun, but expensive. The arrow shaft would elongate upon firing, but it would really sink deep into an old stump.


----------



## aquaholic2

handloader said:


> We used to put arrows into a .410 single shot. We'd empty the shot from the unfired cartridge first, load the cartridge, then slide the arrow down the barrel into the emptied cartridge. It was fun, but expensive. The arrow shaft would elongate upon firing, but it would really sink deep into an old stump.


That "urban legend" has been around for decades...we actually tried t in younger more stupid days...... unless you found a special shaft we didn't have, the powder blast just pushed past the shaft and went nowhere


----------



## handloader

aquaholic2 said:


> That "urban legend" has been around for decades...we actually tried t in younger more stupid days...... unless you found a special shaft we didn't have, the powder blast just pushed past the shaft and went nowhere


It's not a myth...you have to leave the shot cup in the shell....Jeesh man. How the heck do you think the air (expanding gas) does not go around loose shot??????


----------



## bare naked

X2 Handloader


----------

